# What is B/G in style?



## Introvertedqueen (May 5, 2022)

So on one of my shifts close to the end of May, I was scheduled on a Saturday, and it’s for style, but it’s only says “B/G” I was thinking it means boy/girl but they would normally just put KIDS if that was the case. Does anybody know what B/G could mean? I tried to look up what it meant but couldn’t find anything, exactly like what it says.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (May 5, 2022)

You’ll have to ask your TL or another leader at your store, since those abbreviations are store specific. Your store leaders make them up, so they have to decipher them for you. It does seem like B/G in style should be boys/girls though. 😁


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (May 5, 2022)

Introvertedqueen said:


> So on one of my shifts close to the end of May, I was scheduled on a Saturday, and it’s for style, but it’s only says “B/G” I was thinking it means boy/girl but they would normally just put KIDS if that was the case. Does anybody know what B/G could mean? I tried to look up what it meant but couldn’t find anything, exactly like what it says.


Boys/girls


----------

